# Do The DC Judge's Keep Your Feet Warm?



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

I am considering buying a pair of the DC Judges, but I'm concerned that my feet will get cold with the vent system they have. 
What's the verdict on these rockstars?


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like mine and they have held up very well. They are plenty warm although i do use toe warmers when i know i will be out for a very long time on the coldest days.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

I have seen in some reviews that they leak at the toes. How many people have had this issue? I live in CO and it gets windy at times. The guy at the shop told me that the boots are not 
ment for people who live in CO. due to the wind/venting system.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

The guy at the shop in Colorado told you those boots weren't meant for Colorado? :dunno: The wind doesn't have much to do with anything. You experience more wind on your boot while riding downhill than just standing around, so everywhere you would be riding you would experience the same wind against you boot vents. Not just Colorado.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah man, that's what I was thinking! This was at Boulder Ski Deals.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I used the DC Judge boots for 50 -60 times this season in everything from rain to -15c. Personally I never had any issues with warmth or dryness. They arent the best if you have a narrow foot thou.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 40 days on mine. They are very warm and well ventilated boots. The alpha liner has like a plastic mesh in the toe area. If it is a warm slushy all around wet day my toes are wet by lunch. I rode one night last season with the temp around 5 degrees my feet felt fine.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A boot that fits right will be warm. The dude as Ski Deals is an idiot. The venting is that similar to goretex (in theory). Let out steam, keep out water. Designed to keeps your toes drier, and thus more prone to staying warm.

Warmth concerns with boots is really a thing of the early 2000's and beyond. If you get a modern boot that fits, don't wear cotton socks, and keep your core warm, you'll have warm feet. Same works for gloves in fact, keep your core warm and a mid thick "park" glove will do even on -20 days.


----------

